# Dry Rub Clumping



## jesse mcdonald (Sep 5, 2017)

My dry rub has a good amount of brown sugar it in. I usually apply it by hand but when I apply it in a shaker, the brown sugar clumps together and the rub doesn't come out as evenly as I want. Any suggestions on how to prevent this clumping/caking? (without removing the brown sugar or affecting quality, of course). I read somewhere that it's good to spread out the rub on a sheet pan and let it air dry overnight so I'm doing that now but I'm curious to hear other ways.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 5, 2017)

not so much all the rub on the sheet pan.. the brown sugar is what needs to be dried out... spread it out on the sheet pan and dry before mixing with other seasoning...


----------



## jesse mcdonald (Sep 5, 2017)

What's the ideal time? Overnight? Need to drape foil over it or anything or just uncovered at room temp?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 5, 2017)

low temp oven works well..  just have to watch it carefully... stirring it around often ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 9, 2017)

200-225°F oven, 15 minutes. Cool and rub to break lump. A couple pulses in a food processor works great...JJ


----------

